# 2017: 01 September - WatchUSeek is proud to once again announce an absolute Damasko novelty



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

To all Damasko afficionados and those who want to become an afficionado,

WatchUSeek is proud to be the first online source announcing an absolute stunning Damasko novelty - The Damasko Chronograph DC 80.

When visiting Damasko in July 2017 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-visit-2017-july-25-news-updates-drilled-lugs-4497573.html) I already had the pleasure to see a prototype of the new DC 80. Now the new model became real.

The DC 80 project is based on a patented chronograph construction (modification) named C51, based on the proven ETA/Valjoux 7750.

Damasko's benchmark for the modification of the ETA/Valjoux 7750 was to significantly increase the readability of the chronograph function. For that reason they put their main focus on the technical realization of a jumping 60-minute stop hand out of the center.

This new patented construction allows to record stoping times even more easily, faster and more accurately. The Lemania 5100 movement so far set a pattern for a clear and unambiguous readability.

Damasko's new construction has two advantages in terms of readability:

First: 60 minutes are now shown in just one complete turn of the center hand rather than the usual 30 minutes, while the assigned minute scale is counted over the full dial.

Second: Further advantages of this movement modification are the possibilities of adding an independently adjustable second time zone, which can be operated by the crown at 3 o'clock. In addition to that the new movement allows a larger date display directly under the dial. The date wheel is closer to the dial though, as opposed to some module calibers.

The DC80 model signifies a new chronograph line with the most diverse increments of Damasko's new caliber C51.

All parts required for the new C51 caliber, such as plates, wheels, pinions, etc. are produced in their factory in Barbing.

View attachment soldat1.jpg


Technical specifications:

Movement:

Mechanical Damasko chronograph movement C51-1
27 jewels
28.800 a/h
Hacking (seconds stop)

Case:

Stainless steel case, bead-blasted, entirely hardened, Damest coating, screwed case, screw-in crown, water resistant 10 atm, secure fit even in case of a sudden negative pressure, magnetic field protection
Diameter 42mm / 43,30mm including bezel, height 13,90mm

Functions:
Hours, minutes

Chronograph with center 60-min- and 60-sec stop hands 
Bi-directional rotating bezel with exact minute engagement working with patented ceramic bearing and luminous compound on main markers

Case and movement are tested according to MIL-STD-810 / Airbus test procedures

Price: €2780 (leather strap and Damest coating)

Damasko will be more than happy to take your pre-orders. Estimated delivery date will be medio to end of October 2017.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice watch! Mike, will the chronograph hands come in other colors? (Or can this be done through the customisation program). Is a non-Damast case also an option in the future?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Nice watch! Mike, will the chronograph hands come in other colors? (Or can this be done through the customisation program). Is a non-Damast case also an option in the future?


The "bead-blasted only" version will be available as well, Konrad Damasko just confirmed on FB.
Not sure about the chronograph hands but the prototypes of the DC 86 which were showcased in 2011 in different colours (DC86?) so the chance is: yes


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! Going to send him an email!


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Nice watch, although the missing date window looks a bit awkward...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No clue what happend. My answer vanished as well.
Final.


----------



## Lolo88 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice to hear some news from Damasko, really nice watch


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting this Damasko. It sheds some light on the pricing of the other new German chronograph posted here earlier.

Hopefully the DC80 will also be available in a stainless steel version soon.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Perhaps a digital hickup - who knows...? Anyhow, will Damasko launch a version of the DC8x-series of watches with a silicon hairspring? I own several watches using a silicon hairspring, including a Damasko, and the accuracy of these timepieces is unbeatable...!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ldo123 said:


> Perhaps a digital hickup - who knows...? Anyhow, will Damasko launch a version of the DC8x-series of watches with a silicon hairspring? I own several watches using a silicon hairspring, including a Damasko, and the accuracy of these timepieces is unbeatable...!


You guys are chatting on two different threads. There is one in Damasko forum and one in the German one..

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> You guys are chatting on two different threads. There is one in Damasko forum and one in the German one..
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


yes, you are right - sorry for the bandwidth...


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

ldo123 said:


> Nice watch, although the missing date window looks a bit awkward...


 What missing date window? This is the only published photo of the watch, and it does not have a date window.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Happy Acres said:


> What missing date window? This is the only published photo of the watch, and it does not have a date window.


Missing = "non existant" date window.

The dial looks like it's missing something. It's busy, but then again it's missing something.


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

I love it

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like it. Sub dials sometimes look too busy to me. Has a flashy ezm look to it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Interestingly Sinn has almost at the same moment announced a very similar EZM reissue as well - see wornandwound.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like kind of a cut and paste of an earlier write up?

_Damasko's new construction has two advantages in terms of readability: 
...
Second: ...In addition to that the new movement allows a larger date display directly under the dial. The date wheel is closer to the dial though, as opposed to some module calibers._

So, in other words, they had a rather big miss on advantage "two", no? Not sure I feel the joy here. Nor do I get the reverse countdown on the rotating bezel (starting at 55...). I think I would still use my digital stopwatch ($20?) to perform the chrono functions this is aimed at.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Love this watch. Wish it were 40mm, especially since subdial legibility is not an issue. I don't think the 7750 requires that large a case, but I get that many guys like larger tool watches. Oh well, I look forward to the 39mm Damasko mentioned in another thread.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

1165dvd said:


> I really like it. Sub dials sometimes look too busy to me. Has a flashy ezm look to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Agree, I kinda like the lack of day-date complication there. Now if they replace that airplane hand with something else....maybe a skeletonized (frame only) hand like used in some Sinn models...I will like it even more.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

timefleas said:


> Looks like kind of a cut and paste of an earlier write up?
> 
> _Damasko's new construction has two advantages in terms of readability:
> ...
> ...


Wrong, no miss on advantage 2. Reading the other thread I already posted in July it will be clear that the advantage(s) the C51 offers will be used with DC82, DC 84, DC 86. the C51-1 does not feature a date indication, an other DC8x will. That's the advantage of the C51 movement. And yes, copy and paste since it is still valid.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Also of interest that future variants will have an independent extra timezone.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

The best looking Damasko watch so far in my opinion. I like these new hands better than the flieger style hands of the previous models and the dial looks cleaner without the day-date function.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

It's a good looking watch. But novelty does sum it up accurately.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

timefleas said:


> Nor do I get the reverse countdown on the rotating bezel (starting at 55...). I think I would still use my digital stopwatch ($20?) to perform the chrono functions this is aimed at.


I would use it for flying. Say your scheduled takeoff time is 3:30. Rotate the pipper to 6 o'clock/30 minute position. Then your minute hand can be used as a countdown til it's time to go. It is helpful for staying on a schedule. "Step to the plane 30 minutes prior to takeoff," ok, easy. "Finish walk around 20 minutes prior." "Start motors 6-9 minutes prior." "Taxi 3 minutes prior." Then just before pushing up the throttles, start the chrono to time your flight. Great legibility for "clock to map to ground" which is how you navigate VFR.

Sure, your $20 Timex can do the same thing. A 1996 Corolla can get me to work, too, but so can a 911R. I know which one I'd rather drive, even if it does the same thing and is exponentially more expensive.

.02 given.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

But a 60 minute dive bezel does the same thing without rotating the pip to 30. The minute hand still counts down/up to the 30 position as it does in your example. The only difference is your pip would be at 30 while mine stays at 60 and I am counting up while you are down.


----------



## Time-Honoured (Jun 15, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Wrong, no miss on advantage 2. Reading the other thread I already posted in July it will be clear that the advantage(s) the C51 offers will be used with DC82, DC 84, DC 86. the C51-1 does not feature a date indication, an other DC8x will. That's the advantage of the C51 movement. And yes, copy and paste since it is still valid.


Hi Mike, exciting news and great to hear that Damasko are continuing to innovate and develop new models.
Do you know if one of the coming models, DC82, DC 84, or DC 86 will be a white lum dial? I have some very excited customers.

Time-Honoured
Australia and New Zealand


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> But a 60 minute dive bezel does the same thing without rotating the pip to 30. The minute hand still counts down/up to the 30 position as it does in your example. The only difference is your pip would be at 30 while mine stays at 60 and I am counting up while you are down.


Absolutely, either way could work. However, as a pilot, I, personally, would rather have a count DOWN til takeoff. Takeoff at 0747, put the pip at 47, and I know, at a glance, without doing math, how much time I have til takeoff so I know when I need to step to the plane (0717), finish entering the walk around (0727), start the motors (0741), taxi (0744), etc. Personal preference. It's a niche bezel, definitely, but I think for pilots especially, it would be helpful.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Really nice looking watch. So much more affordable than the comparable EZM 1.1 that was announced at the same time. Really looking forward to the other 8x versions. 

Does Damasko do destro versions? Would be the perfect watch then.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

zetaplus93 said:


> Really nice looking watch. So much more affordable than the comparable EZM 1.1 that was announced at the same time. Really looking forward to the other 8x versions.
> 
> Does Damasko do destro versions? Would be the perfect watch then.


They haven't done yet.


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

any other colors for DC80?
any other colors for DC86?
when will they post pic for 39mm Damasko?


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

So many questions. Did you think about asking Damasko directly? Maybe this would be a good start.

The DC80 will also be available in stainless steel.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

PsyenceFiction said:


> any other colors for DC80?


What colours are you asking about ? Case, hands, dial ?


> any other colors for DC86?


What colours are you talking about ? As far as hands are concerned pls. see the "old" Munichtime pics here on the forum. 


> when will they post pic for 39mm Damasko?


 That's completely up to the asian AD since these Damasko watches were made upon special request.

Imho the novelties will not be showcased before Munichtime, 27-29 October. Afaik the DC80 will be published in the Munichtime catalogue which will be available as e-paper, merely a matter of time.


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

stuffler said:


> What colours are you asking about ? Case, hands, dial ?


let's imagine black damest coating with orange or red accent


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone have knowledge of a display case back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko's ad on FB


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Damasko's ad on FB
> 
> View attachment 12566713


They put it on Instagram too. That is such a handsome watch, I really love the monochrome color scheme without colored hands.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damasko does SEVERE so well.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Damasko's ad on FB


Somebody called them out - on FB - for photoshopping an older ad. "No bueno" if you ask me (makes me wonder if this is common practice btw).

Having said that, I really want to try it on - the naughtiness-of-the-photoshopping part making it even more desirable .


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you think they could have used a younger guy? haha 

I would have like to see the second ticks shorter and I hope they changed the lume to something like C3 or BG W9


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Flyer said:


> Do you think they could have used a younger guy? haha


Actually no. But they have their advertising screwed up.

Eg I doubt - happy to be proved wrong - that THIS watch was tested by EADS, as the ad alludes to...

No surprise, really, as their ad budget is probably 0. Which is fine - I rather they spend their money on stuff like this new movement..



Flyer said:


> I would have like to see the second ticks shorter


Me too. Or even gone - as they appear on the bezel (but then it might look ugly. Design is a tricky subject).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I couldn't care less. They used it on FB in the context of inviting to their Monostore anniversary last SUN, a venial sin if I may say so.

Die neue DC80 mit DAMEST Beschichtung kann ab Sonntag bei unserem Monostore Jubiläum in Augenschein genommen werden. Wir freuen uns auf Sie!
The new DC80 with DAMEST coating can be visually inspected at our monostore anniversary on Sunday. We are looking forward to you!


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> The new DC80 with DAMEST coating can be visually inspected at our monostore anniversary on Sunday. We are looking forward to you!


If anybody manages to get his hands on it, please provide wrist pics. Would like to see how tall it sits on the wrist etc.

(Somewhat premature but...) if anybody has any clue as to the differences between Damasko's and Sinn's modifications to the 7750... + would be willing to share... => that would make him/her MVP of the year in the forum.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Mike, do you have another one that shows the thickness? Also how big (actually wide) is your (or "that") wrist?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As thick as a DC 66.









Wrist: 7.25 (18,5cm)

More pics when WatchUSeek visits the Damasko booth at Munichtime.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Can we get a video of it working?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Can we get a video of it working?


Will see what I can do for you when staying in Munich end of Oct.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a looker for sure. 
What is the lug to lug ? It
looks about 50mm.

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

This is beautiful. Whats the price on this watch?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

pochitoski said:


> This is beautiful. Whats the price on this watch?


Stated in the OP:



stuffler said:


> Price: €2780 (leather strap and Damest coating)
> 
> Damasko will be more than happy to take your pre-orders. Estimated delivery date will be medio to end of October 2017.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

pochitoski said:


> This is beautiful. Whats the price on this watch?


You need to read the complete thread.

Are you trying to reach 100 posts to sell a watch ? Won't work that way.


----------

